# ZiwiPeak Contact for Questions and Help ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I've had a lot of correspondence with Nigel, one of ZiwiPeak's Directors with questions about whether or not it's irradiated (deadly poison procedure, especially for cats) upon entering Oz, various companies here I've got to carry their product etc. (both retail and the city's only truly holistic vet surgery) etc etc.

I can assure you that emails to ZiwiPeak are answered always within 24 hours, if not 12 hours (usual) and it doesn't matter what the nature of your query is, Nigel has told me many times that they just LOVE receiving questions from their users as it help them to keep their finger on the pulse of what their customers want and need and also helps them to keep abreast of any issues that may arise. Just do a google search for the ZiwiPeak website & shoot off an email.

It's also OUR WAY of getting through to them about the things we want/need such as free samples readily available (who wants to spend $'s on a 1kg bag only to find their dog hates it - errr, that would be one dog in a million lol) or may have a reaction to it.

If you feel you're having health issues with it, as well as posting in the forum, drop them a line about it to - they spend a gazillion dollars on research & development and may just hold the answer re protein levels or other technical mumbo jumbo.

*Every time I've explained ZP and it's benefits to anyone who sells ZP they start stocking it - don't be backward in coming forward to your local store so they will carry it to so you don't have to keep ordering online & finding yourself stuck without any & having to wait. One of my local stores was very, very hesitant but begrudgingly got in a small order .... it's been flying off her shelves and she was amazed that so many already knew about it & wanted it but had been ordering online *- I also believe in supporting retail B&M to keep them in business for my convenience IF they'll pricematch with the online sods who have no overheads and are pushing the little guys out of business ten to the dozen.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady loves Ziwipeak. She took to it immediately and I notice a difference in the softness of her fur in two weeks. She literally inhales her meals now vs. coming and going from them. I really appreciated the free sample. I would think it would be cost prohibitive for a large dog but for a small chihuahua, the cost is really minimal. I feed her one ounce a day. Her food costs me under a dollar a day. Totally worth it. I bought my first full bag off amazon.com. I have free two day shipping from them so it's a great deal. Locally, no pet stores carry it in Columbia, South Carolina in the US.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Locally, no pet stores carry it in Columbia, South Carolina in the US.


That's we, as their customers aka bread & butter, can ask (or demand as I do) that they jolly well do carry it and keep their prices competitive. Mine do now after biting their ankles, AND they're competitive as well as having a free in-store club membership thingie whereby I rack up free points that translates to $'s for me to spend in store - I often have $25 to spend as I like as well as her keeping the price competitive so it's a win/win.


----------

